# I want to try cutting down carbs to lose weight



## Carina1962 (Feb 25, 2012)

I want to try and cut down carbs in a bid to lose weight as i am struggling at the moment.  Can anyone tell me how many grams of carbs i need daily to keep above board health wise?  thanks


----------



## cherrypie (Feb 25, 2012)

How many are you eating at the moment Carina?  If we knew your weight, height etc. could apply it to some of the tables on the internet.
I occasionally add mine up and they vary between 90 -120 but I do not have any weight to lose.


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 25, 2012)

I would wait until you can see a dietician Carina. As Cherrypie says, it needs to be tailored to your personal needs, which would also depend on how carbs affect your BGs.

Your total calorie intake needs to be high enough to maintain your metabolic rate (or whatever the correct term is!) so that you lose weight at an optimum rate without going into fat-retaining mode.

You can go for one of the high fat or protein diets but you'd need to be sure it suited you first.

Rob


----------



## Carina1962 (Feb 25, 2012)

I have no idea how many carbs i eat at the moment - it's something i've never made a note of until now when i realise that cutting down and counting carbs might actually kick start me to lose weight rather than just counting calories and WW propoints.  I am 5'1" and weigh 14st 4lbs so am obese for my height.  I excercise and walk most days to and from work and on other days go to the gym at lunchtimes.


----------



## Sazzaroo (Feb 25, 2012)

_I can only echo what others say Carina, go to your GP/Nurse/Dietitian and see what they say before you make changes and when you do try introducing them in small amounts so you don't crash as that won't be good for you.

Have you monitored what you are eating at the moment, I mean not only carbs but everything and looked at portion size as that can help?

Keep us posted Carina we will help and support where we can._


----------



## Carina1962 (Feb 25, 2012)

Up until now i have just counted calories and WW propoints and i do weigh my food so am always conscious of portion sizes.  My diet is not the healthiest and i think that may also be a factor.  I never reach my 5 a day, it's normally 2 or 3, i do tend to eat convenience foods ie ready meals etc as i lead a busy lifestyle and just want something quick when i've come home from work and/or gym.  I never know what to eat snack wise etc and have tried eating inbetween meals as well as cutting out eating inbetween meals and i don't really have that much money to spend on food ie i keep to a small budget when it comes to food so can't always buy all the foods i want and know are healthy and good for me so maybe this contributes as to why i can't lose weight - i may be counting calories, weighing food portions but it may be the wrong foods that i am eating, i just don't know, i think i need educating and that is why i need to see a dietician as i've tried everything.


----------



## cherrypie (Feb 25, 2012)

Carina,
That seems a very good idea.  You will be surprised how it is affordable to eat well and still manage your diabetes on a budget.  Invest in a slow cooker, make your own nutritious soups, cook recipes in batches and freeze etc....There are ways you can eat well even if time is limited.
I hope you do not have to wait too long to see the Dietitian.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 25, 2012)

If you have a freezer Carina, you can make up a batch of whatever with eg a pound of mince - or stewing steak - and a couple of onions and you have the basis for quite a few meals there.  As approx 6oz is a portion of protein, that's enough for 3 meals.


----------



## slipper (Feb 25, 2012)

My daughter bought me a steamer, and it is fabulous. never was one for veg., but now I chuck in coli, broccoli and whatever else I can find, including a small potato, and then steam away for 20 minutes, or less if you like it crunchy. 

Have them with an omelet or even a small pork chop and it is a simple, quick and cheap meal, good on carbs, calories and fats.


----------

